# Chicken Necks



## NOV3LTYCROSS (May 1, 2013)

I have recently made the switch to a prey model diet, recently as in this week, lol. I have purchased a separate puppy specific freezer and have begun feeding chopped raw chicken breast as training treats and mixed in with his kibble, to accilimate his tummy. I have about 20+ Lbs of Nutro left so it will be a slow transition. 

My question is, Grayson is 4 and a half months old, 40lbs, and has done well with the raw chicken breast. But, are chicken too large if not chewed? I gave him a whole breast on top of his kibble on wednesday and he just swallowed it whole and I worry he'll do that with the necks; They're cut into 2 1/2 inch sections currently. 

I live in Sanford, FL, and I'm lucky to have a Bravo Supermarket in the city which has a plethora of "exotic" meats that most supermarkets don't carry. 

So, does anyone use chicken necks? :help:


----------



## volcano (Jan 14, 2013)

No need to cut them imo. There is a reason for the term "wolfing it down" they have huge throats and my girl swallow chicken quarters whole after chewing on them and breaking the bones up. The necks are great for firming up the poop. Mixing kibble and raw isnt the best idea, the two digest at different rates and it can cause diarrhea.


----------



## NOV3LTYCROSS (May 1, 2013)

volcano said:


> No need to cut them imo. There is a reason for the term "wolfing it down" they have huge throats and my girl swallow chicken quarters whole after chewing on them and breaking the bones up. The necks are great for firming up the poop. Mixing kibble and raw isnt the best idea, the two digest at different rates and it can cause diarrhea.


Oh, good point! Didn't even think about digestion rates. Okay, well maybe I'll just continue to feed the kibble until it's gone and stock up on stuff in the mean time.


----------



## volcano (Jan 14, 2013)

I just fed my 7 month girl a 1 lb boneless chuck steak. She kinda chewed it but that thing is still whole in her stomach LOL. Next time Ill cut it up.


----------



## Nyx (Sep 25, 2012)

My Dante loves his chicken necks. He crunches them and swallows them pretty much in one piece. He just crunches the bones a little.

Asher-rat (my girl) is a piggy-hog and she barely chews anything. I have noticed when Asher does not chew well that she gets really stinky gas.

I also noticed that if the meat is a little ripe, they both get stinky bad gas.

So I make certain that their food is not over the use by date any more.


----------



## volcano (Jan 14, 2013)

I gave my girl a back and like 5 necks tonight, shes been having loose stools and if this doesnt firm it tomorrow then im going to the vet for a stool test.


----------

